# On Thumbnails and webpages ...



## anerki (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi all,

I've been making online photo collections for some time now for my father, I do it manually (feel me coming already?). It takes up a chunk of time (thumbnailing every bloody image, programming all the code with double image url (thumb AND normal)).

Is there anyway to do this entire process automatically? I've seem some applications that do this for PC (for examples, http://www.free-tickets.be/, go to images hosted by free-tickets itself).

Thanx in advance!
.Frederik-Jan


----------



## Factor41 (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm sure there is a prog out there to do it, but can't remember the name. In the meantime, you can do all the images in one shot by setting up a Photoshop action and batch processing them to another directory at the size and format you require for the thumbnails. It might be even easier with ImageReady. Doesn't help with the coding though... Isn't there a Dreamweaver preset that helps with these things?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

YES!!!!

*ImageIndexer* !!!  Get if from versiontracker, that's freeware and really small prog (25k or so) and it does the thumbs of the pix you want or all folders on the scale you want, and if you want does also the index.html (that you can edit of course) ... if it's not anymore in versiontracker, pm me and i'll send t to you...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

HERE, CLICK


----------



## anerki (Dec 31, 2002)

Thank you Giaguara!! It's exactly what I was looking for!!!!

Thanks loads!!!!!!!

Gratefully,
.Frederik-Jan


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 31, 2002)

np ... i really like that software too, small, simple and fast and saves a LOT of work ... B)


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey, the new version of that program will come out soon! if you want to try the beta of the new one, get it from HERE


----------



## toast (Jan 2, 2003)

ImageIndexer is a LOT cheaper than Extensis Portofolio .


----------



## DazedAndConfuse (Jan 8, 2003)

If you do a web export in iPhoto it will do the job for you.  A folder full of thumbnails, and a folder full of thumbnails.  You can set the size of the images to whatever you want.  Just delete the HTML pages if you don't want them.

Alternatively there is an apple script droplet on the apple site that will let you do this too.  Just drag a selection of images onto the droplet, it asks you for a scaling factor, and hey presto.  If you want a specific size instead of a scaling factor it should be pretty easy to modify the script.  A word of warning.  Only use this droplet with copies, NOT the originals.


----------

